# Human hair stuck



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I caught Leelu scooting on the carpet this morning (yuck) and then noticed that she has two of my hairs stuck in her butt. I've seen them occasionally in her poop but this is the first time half the hair is stuck. So I just cut it off but I noticed her butt looks a bit irritated. Does anyone have any experience with that? I'm not sure if it's red from scooting or if it could cause damage like a piece of string? Hoping she'll just poop is out next time she goes. Maybe some pumpkin to move things along?


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I think it will just come out next time she poops. This happens to my dogs all of the time.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ugh, I've seen my hair a few times in poop, but never see it stuck on the back end. It should come out with Leelu's next BM, but if her backside looks really raw, I don't think the added fiber from pumpkin will hurt, either. 

Hoping it resolves itself very soon. And you don't have any scoots!


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

This exact thing happened to Aggie... I *hides* pulled it out and it was fine, but since her bum is a bit irritated I would just leave it until it comes out by itself. There was another instance when I saw my hair in her poop, so it does come out eventually! Pumpkin wouldn't hurt though too, as the others have said. Good luck!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Pumpkin doesn't "move things along" it acts as a softener for new stool that is forming when the pumpkin is in the system. If you want to help lubricate existing poop, you can use an oil based hairball remedy like Laxatone or Petromalt. If it we me, I'd just let it be...it should come out the next time she poops.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks. The hair is finally gone and she was definitely constipated, but it probably has nothing to do with each other. Gave her the hairball remedy, thanks doodlebug. Bum still looks a bit irritated but she's stopped scooting so I think it'll be fine in a day or two


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Personally, while this is more common with the dog, what I do is try to get a grip on the hair (with COVER on my fingers) and gently pull it free.


----------

